# How do you organize your tools?



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

A long time ago I organized my tools. I thought I had a good system, with several small bags to keep the heavy stuff manageable. I put the sockets in one bag, wrenches pliers and screwdrivers in another, and drill and bits in another etc. 

Well as you may have predicted I have to haul out every bag for every job it seems. I also curse the metric sockets for weighing down my bag when working on an SAE engine, or gurse the need for one screwdriver necessitating pulling out the whole bag.

I once tried a smaller bag, with a little of everthing in it and it seemed to always be missing the right tool. It also meant that for bigger jobs the tools most used were back in that bag.

So how do you do it? I have a lot of tools and the disorganization of them is enough to keep me from starting a project. It's time to re-do the whole thing. What do you put in which bags? How do you sort them? What make and model of bag do you use? What about bucket organizers? Good idea or bad?

Oh and photos please!

MedSailor


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

http://www.contractors-solutions.net/Assets/ProductImages/Veto_Pro_Pac/ot-lc-large-tools.jpg

or you could also get

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/images/prod/6/Milwaukee-49-17-0180-rw-75895-24434.jpg

they also have the 5 gallon tool organizer insterts


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

First a word about bags. You have to have bags on a boat. When I bought the boat, after the handshake but before the delivery I ordered tons of crap I anticipated I'd need. One item was a waterproof toolBOX. As soon as I got near the boat with that thing I realized my mistake. Boxes, and hard objects in general arn't well suited for curved, akward shapes on boats (especially small ones) - it couldn't be stowed or stored anywhere.

I organize tools in two toolbags - a small one with the most needed tools - screwdriver, wrench, pliers, scissors etc, and a large one with bulkier and less often needed tools. Both bags fully close. On land I love the open ones but on the boat I prefer being able to close it up.

Further I have 3 rectangular soft coolers for storage of supplies - extra hardware, sealant, fuses etc. etc. I've found the coolers to be excellent storage because they're large for the money, hold their shape when they need to but stuff and conform easily when they have too.

I also usually have a screwdriver (klein 11 and 1), scissors and leatherman accessible all the time.

Amazon.com: Bucket Boss Brand 06004 GateMouth Tool Bag: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51JDCW1ICgL
Amazon.com: Custom LeatherCraft 1540 15-Inch BigMouth Cooler Bag: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41JXDMH11XL


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Med,
We keep our tools in a number of plastic tool boxes that are stowed under one of the settees right on the centre line. To date (current setup approx eight years) we've had very little problem with corrosion. We do keep some moisture absorbent material as a liner for each box. Right now (this does change from time to time) I have large box for the big stuff such as hammers, large wrenches etc; medium for other sundry pliers, smaller wrenches etc ; medium for only spanners; a small tool box for mainly electrical tools, jewellers screwdrivers, that sort of thing then separate containers for screwdrivers and socket sets. I do prefer the boxes to bags simply because they make finding individual tools so much easier though you do, I admit need a good regular shaped space which is not so easy to find on a small boat. 

All good except ... plastic tool boxes are rubbish, I search thus far in vain for something of quality ; we plan on turning the locker into a second refrigerator so I need to relocate the tools. The great thing about present location is almost dead centre of boat and low down. 

i've never used rolls, though I am sorely tempted.


----------



## CarolynShearlock (Dec 3, 2010)

Same problem with having to get everything out, but we love the roll-up ones for pretty much everything except sockets. It's easy to see what's what and we label the outside of each roll. An added advantage is that when we're putting things away, it's easy to tell if we've left a tool out and retrieve it since we label each slot.

The rolls that we got have a flap that goes over the open ends so that things can't slip out.

We put them all in a heavy duty milk crate that is strapped in place almost on the centerline under the table. On our boat, it's easy to get to but not in the way.


----------



## Sunday Driver (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|10918|86311|753831&id=86296

I use this bag for tools and fishing bait boxes for nuts and bolts from walmart ..
the canvis bag does get heavy when loaded


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's my socket set, drill, wrenches and screwdrivers.



Often used tools I have a drawer under the nav station seat for. Rarely used stuff goes in a plastic bag, inside a plastic container under the cockpit.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

A few (or many) years ago, before college, I owned and operated a small general contracting business. One of the few very clever things I figured out early in the business was that my jobs broke down into distinct categories, e.g plumbing, drywall, electrical, etc. With that in mind I created "kits" that were oriented toward each type of job. Sometimes there would be overlap, such as a pair of 10 inch slip joint pliers in more than one kit.

I have scaled down and incorporated this idea onto our boat. I have a tool bag for electrical, one for plumbing, and one fore general maintenance etc. There may be a few items common to more than one bag but I don't duplicate large or heavy tools. Having two screwdrivers or two needle nose pliers is worth ot to me to not have to bring out a much larger tool kit.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

whoops - forgot pic ....










I fear that new home may well be in the bilge so rolls will be imperative. I wonder if it is at all feasible and/or practical to somehow fasten tool rolls to underside of hinged bilge access panels. Would keep them very secure and very accessible.

Oh yes, power tools are kept in locker under helmsmans seat, well away from any possible moisture.


----------



## UncleJim (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't work if my tools are not organized, which is why I can never get anything done at home. As a service technician I use a hard shell case with pallets and everything has it's place. I know where to reach to grab what I need without looking and when done I know if I have left something out. 
With that being said for the boat tools I'm using a Husky bag from big orange . It's not great as the tool pockets do not open very much, perhaps they just need to be stretched a bit. Also it doesn't stand upright very well.

I guess I'll keep searching for the perfect bag


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Harbor Freight canvas bag. Completely disorganized. Cheap, strong.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Organize my ... tools? Ho ho ho ho! I may one day, if I can find them all. 

In the meantime I throw most of my tools in two toolboxes I keep at home; and I have one toolbag on the boat with common tools that handle most jobs. But I take stuff from home to the boat, depending on the job I plan to do. Oh! And I have three 5 gallon buckets (well, old kitty litter buckets that hold about 5 gallons) of boat maint supplies with a few specialty tools mixed in since I only use them with those supplies.

Then there are the tools my son tries to walk off with, err I mean borrows, every so often when he works on his car, and neglects to return, and the tools my grandson snarfs from the garage when he gets away, and then carries around the house 'til he tires of them and drops them. And ...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Nylon Gym bags or Nylon for sockets, power tools. Small felible leather breifcases for electrical, plumbing HVC and spare engine parts, One for each category. I usually buy the large zip locks and organize with each bag with them.



dave


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm set up simular to silvio with med. size canvas mason bags


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I personally like the pile-it method! Reality is, I have an actual tool box with some wrenches etc in it. A Sears book style metric/sae socket set, another little tool box with some electrical gizmos......beyond that, all the BIG stuff at home. ALtho I will take a battery operated drill out upon occasion, usually left at home

In the mean time, one cubby below the first starboard settee bench is where it is at! one in front, the wine cellar, first on port water, end for BIG anchor and extra inflatable pfds. 

That is my story, and I'm a sticken it to ya!

marty


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

I have one bag we can the little red ditty bag which has the most common stuff a multi screwdriver, a small adjustable wrench, a multi tool, a multi allen wrench, flashlight, etc. 

Next I have the "tool bag" -- a canvas husky bag from home depot which hold the screwdrivers; hammer; wrenches; pliers; etc. -- all the big stuff. This thing weighs about 50 lbs.

Another bag holds all my box /open wrenches, ratchets and sockets

Next is an electrical "bag" and an electrical box (the latter with fittings and the like)

I have another bag which holds metal working tools / drill bits / files etc.

There are a handful of other tools which are stored separately for various reasons (i.e., the bolt cutters don't fit in a box/bag and don't need to be easily accessible)

This doesn't include "parts" or "materials" which are stored separately. 

It works - barely. Like everything else on the boat, it is an evolving system (we can't all be maine sail, right?)

-M


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

My system is an extension of what I had when I had my own Porsche shop.
There I had really big tool box, a smaller cart with 2 drawers and 2 shelves, and a bench with many plastic boxes of specialty tools. The small cart had all the stuff that I used on every job.
Now I have a medium tool bag with all of my fractional 1/4" & 3/8" ratchets and extensions, fractional wrenches under 3/4", my favorite pliers (several), about half of my screwdrivers, 2 hammers, a small pry bar, most of my small stuff, all the stuff I use on almost every job. Next is a large bag with the rest of my screwdrivers, all my 1/2" fractional stuff, bigger hammers and pry bars, scrapers and big wrenches, most of the rest of my stuff.
I have a bag of drill bits that I keep with the drill, a bag of taps and dies, hole saws in a plastic case and other weird stuff like a piston ring compressor, a valve spring comressor and other things I hope I never need stored mostly in a single area but not in a bag right next to my spare parts that I also hope I never need. Lastly (almost) I have all my metric stuff that I use only on my outboard in a smaller bag in that same area. Beyond all that I have a small junk drawer that has a slot and a phillips screwdriver, a small pair of Knipex pliers, and a small crescent wrench.
The very last part is stuff like my big 3' prybar and other long things that won't fit anywhere that the rest of the tools belong that I store down next to the engine.
Tool bags really suck compared to my huge Snap-on box but I wouldn't go back to fixing cars every day.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I got a Nantucket bucket at a boat show - lots of pockets and flaps and such and it rolls out flat. 
It's not as organized as I would like, but it has pretty much all my loose tools in it and odds and bits like tape and goop and wire bits. 

Everything else is in their respective case where one is provided. Most of it's stored in places that make sense to me by type of tool (wood chisels, sandpaper and wood tools in one place for instance, drill and bits in another). 

Since I have a boat house at the dock I've been keeping pretty much a full set of tools including power saw, drill etc.. I pretty much hate climbing up the hill to the garage to get a thing I'm missing.

I've also been spoiled in that on the Gemini I got a whole hull as tools and spares storage, and the other hull was galley stuff. Lots of cubby holes and tuck aways for stuff. Too much stuff. I carted off 4 heavy bags and boxes of tools and parts. 

We'll see how it fits on the Irwin.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

OK , so i've been looking at the various ideas floated here and when we do the new fridge I'm going to have to go a bit soft. (other than in the head and around the belly  ) 

Anyone have an opinion on the best rolls ? Bucket Boss do look good on the screen. Other brands to consider ? 

I see Mason bags and they look interesting but all I have seen have masonite floors. How does that hold up ? 

Chuckles, what is a Nantucket bucket ?

Good thread btw. Thanks for kicking it off WnW.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

I just took most of my tools off the boat having decided they were just getting too much rust. I figure I will carry them back and forth when I plan to do jobs on the boat.
When I had my bike shop I had all of my tools on the wall over the workbench plus essential duplicates on a tool caddy mounted to the repair stand. It was so easy to keep organized and quickly grab the tool you needed - even separate allen wrenches. I just could not figure out how to organize the same way on my boat.
Lowes had a special on two canvas bags, so I bought them, one is all the electrical stuff and the other the general maintenance stuff. Also, I keep a screwdriver with four heads and a pair of pliers on the "chart table" accessible from the cockpit. The big stuff, large channel locks, hammer, pipe wrench, hack saw are on shelf and the tool bags sit on top of them in a cabinet under the vanity. Decided long time ago to carry electrical tools back and forth, but do keep a had drill in the bag. 
Whenever I'm going to be doing several jobs, I put a cloth on the table and lay out all my tools much like they would be on a tool board. 
But then, I don't have nearly the number of tools some have shown here.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Great responses so far. Thanks for all the input. I particularly like the soft sided cooler idea as a poor man's alternative to tool bags. It also seems like there are a lot of folks that have "job specific" or "most commonly used" tool bags. This makes sense to me. I do have an electrical bucket (just a bucket filled with electrical stuff and tools) but all my other bags are by tool type. Not useful....

Some things I've observed about my tool usage and habits:

I don't put things back into pre-determined spots. Tool rolls would be lost on me. My idea of cleaning up is heaping it all up and throwing it back in the bag. For the same reason I also find that compartments in a bag are of little use. 

I've also found that if the bag is too deep, it's difficult to find the tools (see above piling method). For that reason the electrical bucket must be decomissioned. It's too deep and I've tipped out the whole thing before looking for that one ring connector at the bottom. 

I've also looked at tool belts and pouches, but since I'm often hanging upside-down like a bilge-bat this idea seems like it could have an unhappy ending. 

Now that I have a boat that has primarily lived in the USA and I have a british engine I now can probably put my metric tools in a separate bag. My last boat's hull was built in scotland, the cabin and rig was added in Canada, and the engine was Japanese (metric). I always needed all the bits...

For sockets, I've always wanted a big circular piece of cloth with a drawstring around the edge. That way I could undo the drawstring and have all the sockets laying out (like I like to have them when I work) and when I'm finished all I have to do is pull the drawstring and the whole thing is contained in a pouch. Problem is that I can't sew, but it might be a good project to learn on....

I think for me I'll do it by job. That formula has worked very well for my electrical stuff, so I could try and do the same for other jobs. That, and moving the metric stuff out of the main bags should help a lot.

So what are your categories of tool bags for those that use this system?

Electrical, plumbing, engine, wood/fiberglass, drill and drill bits, misc/commonly used stuff? 

MedSailor


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

FWIW, I'm actually using a combination of things:

1. A couple of plastic tool boxes (like TD's) which live either on the parcel shelf or under a settee berth (depending upon how often I happen to be using it) containing various "consumables" - screws, shackles, wire ties and the like.

2. A cheapo multi-piece socket set in it's flat plastic container which sits up against the back of the forward bulkhead and lashed in place.

3. A canvas roll for electrical tools and screwdrivers.

..and the piece-de-resistance:
4. A no-compartment recycle shopping bag for miscellaneous tools - 'cause it will wedge into any convenient spot, is cheap to replace when it wears out from being moved around all kinds of rough surfaces (I think they're $2 each) and can be taken home rather than left on the boat for all the tools to rust.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> Great responses so far. Thanks for all the input. I particularly like the soft sided cooler idea as a poor man's alternative to tool bags.


Cooler bags are a good idea, but I've found they don't stay open very well - and even actively resist opening - when crushed into a corner. ..but I guess there are advantages and disadvantages with anything.



MedSailor said:


> For sockets, I've always wanted a big circular piece of cloth with a drawstring around the edge. That way I could undo the drawstring and have all the sockets laying out (like I like to have them when I work) and when I'm finished all I have to do is pull the drawstring and the whole thing is contained in a pouch. Problem is that I can't sew, but it might be a good project to learn on....
> 
> I think for me I'll do it by job. That formula has worked very well for my electrical stuff, so I could try and do the same for other jobs. That, and moving the metric stuff out of the main bags should help a lot.


As one who uses a roll for electrical tools (works well 'cause they have handles you can grab to get them out of the pockets), IMHO, I don't think the system you describe will work in practice for sockets.

Reason: The only thing I can think of that would be more frustrating than digging in the bottom of an open-topped bag for the exact tool you need would be trying to (a) locate and (b) dig the correct socket out of it's pouch with one hand without pulling the entire roll across the cabin floor into the oily mess you're trying to avoid.. Sockets need rigid holders to keep the pesky critters from rolling into the bilge.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, I'm happy to keep sockets in plastic case but I would like to find a better quality set than the one I have. 

I keep a separate container for small electrical bibs and bobs but my "small tool" box carries smallest of my screwdrivers, allen key sets, electrical pliers, tiny wrenches and even a miniature vice. Beyond that I don't segregate other than keeping largest tools in the one big tool box which I guess would go under the heading of plumbing. 

To date I have had little problem with rusting tools provided I don't leave them lying about. That may just be because our girl is a pretty dry boat.

The case that our electric drill came in is big enough to allow storage of drill bits and the like plus a hand drill so at least they all stay together.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

tdw, two of my mason bags are made bucket boss, both are all canvas and both are called gatemouth both are well over 10 yrs old. The other bags is similar to a hickorees bag which is canvas with leather bottom, though mine seems to have more leather, it is also well over 25 yrs.old


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I've found that military canvas bags are useful for smaller tools but what is indispensable is a roll of dryer felt to protect the finish of your work table/cckpit.Any pulp mill tosses huge volumes of this stuff. I like a 20 by36 inch bit rolled up , held by band of bike tube rubber.I used to give them for Christmas gifts back when I had friends


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Capt Len said:


> I've found that military canvas bags are useful for smaller tools but what is indispensable is a roll of dryer felt to protect the finish of your work table/cckpit.Any pulp mill tosses huge volumes of this stuff. I like a 20 by36 inch bit rolled up , held by band of bike tube rubber.I used to give them for Christmas gifts back when I had friends


That's where the shopping bag comes in handy - it's made of something resembling cotton and the base and sides are soft enough it won't scratch or slide - it's held flat inside by a thin sheet of some kind of plastic (recycled I assume).

Sure, they're not as durable as the more expensive canvas bags - but for a couple of bucks who cares.. and I've discovered the hard way that the heavy canvas bags are a bit rough on paintwork all round.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I use 2 good sized tool bags. In one are the commonly used tools like a mallet, screwdrivers, pliers, wire cutters, crescent wrenches, etc and that one sits beside the nav station out of the way. The second has the lesser used tools like the hacksaw, box wrenches, drill, rivet gun, hot knife, etc and it lives in the aft cabin. The socket set is in it's original Sears molded box and I have a tackle box with dividers for all the various fasteners and small items. 

Mike


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> ...So what are your categories of tool bags for those that use this system?
> 
> Electrical, plumbing, engine, wood/fiberglass, drill and drill bits, misc/commonly used stuff?
> 
> MedSailor


MedSailor,
What works for me is a dedicated bag or case (I use both) for electrical, plumbing, oil change/fuel filter change, fiberglass/gelcoat nicks and dings repair, then I have my general tool kit which is larger and more general, and also tends to be my catch-all.

Let us know what yo end up doing and how it works.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Like others I use the Bucket Boss Gatemouth bag for general tools, I keep the most used ones in the pockets on the outside. I have two socket sets in the plastic cases they came in and a separate plastic tool case with back up tools (when you need two of the same size wrenches, pliers, etc.). I use the canvas roll up wrench holders, one metric and one standard. I have a dedicated electrical plastic box that is two sided and contains a large variety of every (except the one I need) conceivable type and size of heat shrink connector as well as bulk heat shrink tubing. I keep the crimper and stripper and multimeter in the general bag. Drill index is a separate steel box, which I don't like because it rusts, and another plastic box of drill bits and driver accessories for the Makita drill and driver, that are stored in their own soft bag (the charger is mounted near an outlet in the nav area). Soldering kit, heat gun, etc are stored in soft bags and all of it is in a locker below the inside helm, which isn't extremely easy to get into, but it's large enough for everything to fit in if you do it right. Wish I had room for a work bench with a vise mounted on it) I'm thinking about trying to divide the one big bag into two or three smaller to make it easier to find things, and to make it lighter/easier to get in and out of the locker. The boat tools are much more organized than my shop at the house, which is a total mess.


----------



## cookwithgas (Oct 8, 2007)

Since most tools rust easily I purchased a Stanley Black Chrome set that has it's own carrying case and I only use it on the boat. It has a great rust proof finish and comes in a great case so you can see what's missing before you put it up. It is about $50 and worth every penny. Has wrenches and sockets. See a pic in the attached link:

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSWOO14LLe8YgZg7QuBgfPWeulRBihgRSM2xysRNC5NfUHBHFnyjw


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

cookwithgas said:


> Since most tools rust easily I purchased a Stanley Black Chrome set that has it's own carrying case and I only use it on the boat. It has a great rust proof finish and comes in a great case so you can see what's missing before you put it up. It is about $50 and worth every penny. Has wrenches and sockets. See a pic in the attached link:
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSWOO14LLe8YgZg7QuBgfPWeulRBihgRSM2xysRNC5NfUHBHFnyjw


Curiously I haven't had much of a problem with rust. I bought all my box wrenches, sockets (but not drivers) and screwdrivers at harbor freight figuring that if they rusted into powder I wouldn't be out much coin.

The wrenches are pretty well chromed and aren't rusting at all. The sockets are rusting quite a bit but it doesn't seem to affect their function, it just makes the sizes harder to read. Metal files and wood chisels are pretty rusty as well but still working just fine. Where I have had a problem with rust is on my vicegrips and crescent wrenches.

MedSailor


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Med,
I'm not sure what a crescent wrench is but vice grips and shifting spanners (I guess you guys would call them adjustable wrenches ?) are certainly more prone to rust than most other tools. I guess it is partly the moving components. 

We have the same experience as you, in that tools seem to hold up remarkably well, provided of course that we put them away. 

Not sure if this is better now than in the past but one of the biggest bugbears with tools is that while US tools are generally very good quality and oh so cheap compared to European we like the Europeans are metric not imperial.

edit - shifting spanner is Australian for crescent wrench apparently.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

tdw said:


> Med,
> I'm not sure what a crescent wrench is .............












We call them the Ukrainian tool kit.

OK, OK, you have to live here to get that. The Canadian prairies were settled in part by Ukrainians in the late 1800's and they were very inventive in doing a lot with very little.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

cupper3 said:


> We call them the Ukrainian tool kit.
> 
> OK, OK, you have to live here to get that. The Canadian prairies were settled in part by Ukrainians in the late 1800's and they were very inventive in doing a lot with very little.


Cups, it was the name that had me confused. We call 'em shifters. That and an American screwdriver is all one really needs. 

..... oh yes and btw a quick google confirms that metric tools are now quite common in the evil empire. Oh joy, I can feel a spending spree coming on. The Wombet will be pleased.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

tdw said:


> ..... oh yes and btw a quick google confirms that metric tools are now quite common in the evil empire. Oh joy, I can feel a spending spree coming on. The Wombet will be pleased.


Good, rust resistant wrenches for less than $1 each. They're even in hectolimeters or whatever you call those silly decimal-system non-inch measurements of yours. Clicky if you dare:  
9 Piece Metric Highly Polished Combo Wrench Set

Color coded sockets for $1 each:
http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-3-8-eighth-inch-metric-color-coded-socket-set-93260.html

For those hard to reach places:
12 Piece Stubby Combination Wrench Set
And
7 Piece Metric Stubby Ratcheting Combo Wrench Set

BTW I wouldn't buy power tools from harbor freight, and I'd be a bit suspect of their crescent wrenches and vice-grips but anything made out of solid metal is likely good enough from them, and my experience has been just that. Wrenches and sockets = great. The one power tool = junk and I threw it away minutes after opening it up.

MedSailor


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention 2 things. I have all of my sockets on plastic Snap-on rails and all of my electrical stuff, strippers, crimpers, soldering iron, connectors, testers, shrink-wrap, switches, fuses, everything but wire is all in a soft tackle box with plastic trays that I got at Walmart for $20.00. I only use the that stuff on electrical projects so it's all in one bag, maybe the best $20.00 I've spent on the boat.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

great post amigos

I just stopped in Sears in Florida 
they have open canvas style tool boxes on sale for nine dollars
I now own one, fantastic for projects
-JD


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

sww914 said:


> I forgot to mention 2 things. *I have all of my sockets on plastic Snap-on rails *and all of my electrical stuff, strippers, crimpers, soldering iron, connectors, testers, shrink-wrap, switches, fuses, everything but wire is all in a soft tackle box with plastic trays that I got at Walmart for $20.00. I only use the that stuff on electrical projects so it's all in one bag, maybe the best $20.00 I've spent on the boat.


Sounds interesting.. Have you got any pics of your set-up?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

You can organize tools? 
REALLY? 


What a concept!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Two soft canvas bags and one hard case. The hard case has the metric and standard socket set. They are too hard to organize in a bag. One soft bag has all the most often used tools, screwdrivers, pliers, wrenches, spanners, etc. The other has the less common stuff, oil filter wrenches, specialty tools, etc. All go under the nav seat with a desiccant bag. Of course, there are other things under there that just don't fit in the bags: funnels, grease gun, tie wraps, oil absorbing pads, line cutting heat gun, calipers and any number of other "couldn't live without it" things.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> Good, rust resistant wrenches for less than $1 each. They're even in hectolimeters or whatever you call those silly decimal-system non-inch measurements of yours. Clicky if you dare:
> 9 Piece Metric Highly Polished Combo Wrench Set
> 
> Color coded sockets for $1 each:
> ...


Thanks for the links. i must say the prices seems incredibly low. OK, so its all presumably coming out of China but to honest I have seen Chinese tools that are very much more than adequate for anything that I do. Maybe for a serious engine rebuild you'd need something better but such a rebuild is way beyond my mechanical ability.

Hey Hartley .... I have my sets of Allen key sockets on rails though not plastic. I've seen plastic rails online in US outlets, I'll try and find a link but not till Monday cos it is too damn nice a day and I'm going sailing.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

My system has evolved to include a number of the features already meantioned--Bags and not boxes, for one. And specialty bags are a big help if you have duplicate tools.
Buy light-color bags so you can see what's in them. I can't understand why tool bags are almost always black. Yes, I can--stupidity--but don't get me started.
Avoid having big pile of tools in the bottom of a big bag. Big bags need lots of pockets that hold tools handle-up so you can see what you're after. The rigging bag someone showed earlier is great. Harbor Freight has a cheap one.
Small bags don't need pockets as much. I have a small bag with all my screwdrivers in it. I like having a lot of them--long and short, etc. All my socket tools go in another bag, and all my electrical tools in a third. I have a long bag for long tools that I don't use much. Everything else goes in a main bag--like the rigger's bag that has lots of pockets. I also keep everything associated with drilling, including taps, dies, punches, various bits--in a plastic box.
I have a bag that always goes back and forth from home. That's for my cordless drill and any other tools and parts that I want to take with me.
I'll probably develop a rigging tools bag at some point because that seems to be the only thing I'd take on deck. For other jobs, I can just keep all the bags nearby on the cabin sole or cockpit and I know where to reach for what I need.
"Never buy anything with a handle on it--it means work"--from the Idiot's Guide to Volkswagen Repair.
John V


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a small riggers bag for holding a handful of tools should I need to be working on deck. For the life of me however I cannot understand anyone using an open bag as permanent storage of tools on board. If it cannot be securely fastened then I do not want the damn thing, light colour or no light colour, on board. 

Now it might be fine for day sailors to have shopping bag with a few loose tools that they cart from home to boat but if you intend going to sea then I want those potential projectiles well and truly tied down.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Hey Hartley .... I have my sets of Allen key sockets on rails though not plastic. I've seen plastic rails online in US outlets, I'll try and find a link but not till Monday cos it is too damn nice a day and I'm going sailing.


Thanks TD, I appreciate that - and understand completely. 

We won our race yesterday (first time in about a year!) in 15-20kts and flat water which is exactly what the old girl likes and got a $100 restaurant voucher to show for it. Great fun!!


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

For those really concerned about rust McMaster (and other places I"m sure) offers many tools in stainless. I've been temped but really I haven't seen rust go beyond the surface.

Pliers
Screwdrivers


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Have to agree with VallelyJ regarding size of tool bags. A large number of small bags has got to beat small number of big. Same if you prefer boxes. Of course you need one longish bag or box for the grunty stuff.

Having spent part of the weekend pulling apart our bilge and tool storage areas I'm definitely going rolls for wrenches and screwdrivers, smallish bags for everything else though still keeping hardware items in plastic divisible boxes.

Harbor Freight carry some yellow tool bags that should solve any issue re black though I'm not sure I really see that as a problem unless bag is just a jumble of loose tools.

Hartley ... well done. Oh I meant to take a pic of those socket rails but I forgot didn't I ? This from Google images.










or have a butchers at these babies .....


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep, light color matters more if the bag is big and deep.
Socket rails are a big help. Sears has them too, but not as nice as those red ones above. Tool rolls are also a great idea.
Harbor Freight has plastic boxes that are filled with smaller plastic boxes. Much better than compartmented boxes for small hardware that you want to keep sorted, and you can label each box. I have one for machine threaded nuts and bolts, and one for woodscrews and self-tappers.
I have to design storage for some good woodworking hand tools I want to carry--a couple planes, good chissels, brace bits, a few other things that shouldn't be allowed to bounce around or get wet. Might make a box with and fill it with foam with cut-outs for each tool.
Next, a workbench. I'm dying for a decent, stowable workbench with a vise. It will be a simple piece of unfinished 2x8, with a depressed tray built onto the back. I just have to figure out a mounting scheme. No more gouges in my c'way ladder.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

You mean these ?



















If so , yep, I use them already plus the smaller version for small screws etc. Keep one for machine threads and one for self tappers. (not exact btw ... variation on the theme. I think the HF stuff might be better than what I have right now.

Still never have the right size when I want it. 

Woodworking tools and work bench always an issue. Something that straddles the cockpit and maybe slots into sheet winches might work or alternative just straddling the cockpit seats. I think your idea for packing woodworking tools into foam is a good one. They are not used as often so ease of access is not quite as much of a problem.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

No, tdw-it's these:

24 Container Storage Box

They look flimsy but last pretty well and cheap enough to buy several. You can pull out the little box you need and leave the rest without taking a chance on spilling the whole thing, and label each box lid with a sharpie.
I'm going to get one for fuses and bulbs, too.
My workbench will be inside and about chest high so I can work standing up. It will be at the foot of the c'way ladder, between the aft bulkhead and a bulkhead around the head compartment (my boat has an unusual cabin layout). It will obstruct the way to a wet locker and quarterberth so has to be removable.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

And re: the rigging bag that's open on top--never been a problem. Lots of pockets on the outside, and bigger tools loose inside. Most any tool you want is likely to be readily visible--and easy to slip back where it belongs instead of putting it down someplace and having it disappear.
They're bottom-heavy enough that they don't tip over. The pockets hold the tools pretty snug. They won't become projectiles till the boat tips over, and at a time like that, the bag will be in a closed locker, anyway. Been using one for years.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

End wrenches and the like in roll-ups. Sears sells them, others do, and you can sew your own. Kept in order, none lost, none slide away.

Sockets in factory case. None roll away.

Hand tools and some materials in a small electrician's bag. I don't use the outside pockets much, mostly just while working. A nice thing about an electrician's bag is that emptied out, it also works well up at the masthead; nice and deep with a suspension point.

Small parts in shallow plastic trays. Larger parts in trays under the seats (these can be lifted out and taken to the work site if needed).
Sail Delmarva: Under Seat Storage

A few common hand tools are kept in the cockpit in multi-pocket bags, just as most people keep a knife handy. Always a few carabiners, slings, and rescue pulleys for rigging solutions.
Sail Delmarva: A Handfull of Minor PDQ Upgrades
Sail Delmarva: More Climbing Gear for Sailors

And always a plastic cafateria tray for old parts, messy things, and cutting against.

----

I dislike any tool bag or box with the potencial to scrape. I dislike dumping tools on deck; again, to much scratching potencial. I dislike any tool bag that is over about 10 pounds or larger than 12 inches; spaces on boats are often tight. I prefer many smaller bags; I have big cases and roller-cabinets at home, but not mobile.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

VallelyJ .... I do like that bin. For those of you too lazy to click on the link ...










I'm also thinking that it has a place in the pantry. Have to order a few of them methinks.

So it seems that most prefer the idea of smaller soft bags. I can well understand that. Combined with rolls for screwdrivers and wrenches you can really maximise the storage areas available and can easily carry out on deck/cockpit when needed.

Kudos to Med S again for kicking this off. Been damnably helpful.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Mmmmmm . . . . .










I built several of these drawers to firstly store tools in my workshop and then eventually to move them to the boat. The thinking at the time was that if the tools didn't touch each other there will be less propensity to rust/corrode. Virtually everything is from Stahlwille (German), most of them have been in my possession since I was an apprentice mechanic in the 60's, most are still in excellent condition.

Since then I have become very reluctant to move my 1st grade tools onto the boat when it is easier/less costly to buy el-cheapo tools for the boat and chuck them away when they're done. I have also discovered that I need about a quarter of the tools that I thought I'd need on the boat. So I got one of those fold out plastic boxes containing essential wrenches, pliers, sockets, etc. Cost about $100.

The toolbox that the drawer above came from represents about $24k in tools and includes wrenches open and box, from 3.2mm to 32 mm and the equivalents in non-metric sizes.

So now on the boat I have a series of plastic baskets that keep both tools and spare parts in a reasonable form of order - I luckily have a largish locker dedicated to "workshop" stuff.

I stay away from rolls/wraps because I believe them to promote corrosion once they have been damp (we all know that textile once wet with sea water will never actually dry).


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a couple of 6' long X 12" tall vinyl pocketed "containers" (pouches). These were sold as accessories for your pick up truck and could be hung behind the bench seat, stretching from one side of the cab to the other. There are two rows of pockets, one row behind the other and deeper than the front row. The pockets vary in width. There is also a 6' long x 12" high pocket at the very back running the entire width that could hold a long gun. They hold a lot of stuff! I have cut one into shorter lengths and with a few extra grommets have them hanging against the turn of the bilge in 4 different places. A full length one is almost too big to find a space against the hull for where you have easy access everything. I put small tool rolls and bags in them. Individual tools etc. There is one hanging near the shaft log with my "Engine space tools and fids". Tools that won't get used anywhere else. They lay nicely against the hull where I have two of them forward. I purchased them some time ago. 20 years? I think JC Whitney was the source.

http://www.jcwhitney.com/behind-the-seat-cab-organizer/p2009714.jcwx?filterid=c1420u0j2

Down


----------



## rmjohns (Nov 14, 2011)

I took some old canvas and sewed up 2 tool roll bags. I then stretched them out and screwed them to the inside of my settee backs, which are hinged at the bottom to fold forward. My wrenches are all behind one settee and the screwdrivers and plyers are behind the others. Just fold down the settes and they are right there. 

They don't help with the sockets, but very handy for what they do hold. 

Rob 
Irwin 10/4
New Bern, NC.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Omatako said:


> Mmmmmm . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andre, that is simply lovely. I confess that I have never been one to have that kind of order in my own life but damn I find it admirable in others. The tools themselves look fine quality as well.

Quite right re quantity of tools on board. I think a lot of us tend to collect more than we need. I'll not carry a lot of woodworking tools given that any woodwork on our girl is going to be purely aesthetic and while I'll have what is required to perform basic engine maintenance I'm not likely to do an engine rebuild myself. Sail repair kit of course but that is another matter altogether.

One thing re rolls .... I'm seeing them from people like Harbor Freight, Canadian Tyre and Bucket Boss that are looking like they are made from non textile material. I'm hoping that will overcome an obvious drawback of e.g cotton rolls.

cheers mate

Andrew B


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

This thread is surprisingly popular. I thought my interest in organization was unusual. Aparently not.

While not directly tool related I'll point a few other nice storage options.

1) Plastic draw sting bags. More convenient than ziploc when you don't need the seal. They're mini sacks and they're see-through which helps find things in them. Good for organizing things within larger bags. McMaster themselves use these to ship their small boxes of hardware
Plastic Drawstring Bags

2) Zip lock bags of every possible size and variable thicknesses including ones probably large enough for charts.
Press to Close Bags

3) Hanging storage bins. These are probably best at home because they don't have a top/cover but they're excellent. They hang or stack and come in see through.
Plastic Bins

4) Another large bag option and poor mans dry bag:
Amazon.com: Ziploc Big Bag Double Zipper, X-Large, 4-Count: Health & Personal [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51VKdNbwZeL


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

asdf38 said:


> This thread is surprisingly popular. I thought my interest in organization was unusual. Aparently not.


Not surprising to me and again thanks for kicking it off. I reckon tool storage on a boat that is set up for cruising to be most important. We are talking about heavy objects, sometimes quite grubby and often prone to corrosion. So they need to be safely and securely stowed while preferably dry.

Good subject to discuss.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Omatako said:


> Mmmmmm . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So where exactly do you keep your boat????? 

Since we're sharing photos of our tool organization, how about this one as a representation of my current (to be improved) tool organization scheme:









MedSailor


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Good Lord !!

Whay happens when you come about ?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

tdw said:


> Good Lord !!
> 
> Whay happens when you come about ?


I like to think of it as "dynamic ballast".

Medsailor


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Med Sailor, that's delicious. I near that state occasionally, too.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

pdqaltair said:


> Med Sailor, that's delicious. I near that state occasionally, too.


Yeaaaaah. I tent to let entropy get the better of me until a certain point and then suddenly get all "type-A" and then over-organize everything. Then, the cycle repeats....

I'm at that point where all the tools are now off the boat, and are in the shop, ready for a big reorganization. Hence the thread. We'll see how long the organization lasts this time. 

MedSailor


----------

